# APN Settings for CM9



## TheGame1083 (Apr 27, 2012)

for the APN Settings on ICS CM9 do we have to replace the apns-conf.xml file

with this updated one? 
https://github.com/cyanogenmod/android_vendor_cm/blob/ics/prebuilt/common/etc/apns-conf.xml


----------

